# Can you do a natural transfer with irregular periods?



## Carrie88 (Aug 2, 2015)

Hi

I do ovulate but my periods are anywhere between 32-40 days.
I don't want to pay £170 to ask dr gorgy.

Does anyone know if I can do a natural FET?

Thank you so much in advance  xx


----------



## mierran (Apr 24, 2009)

Hi,
I think it depends on the clinic and if you get an LH surge on urine tests. If you measure surge you should be able to do ( you just transfer 40 hours plus age of embryo later approximately). Otherwise may be able to do but clinic may want to do extra scans and bloods so may cost more. ( Eg often scan day 10-12 so may need to do multiple scans with you every couple of days up to day 24 to get follicle to trigger in triggered natural ). And may not work first month as need one lead follicle over 18mm. 
Given you have long cycles they may have happy to leave first scan to cd14.
So yes I would say is possible but can be a faff ( eg can't plan time off work, multiple scans etc)
Good luck with whatever you decide .


----------



## Carrie88 (Aug 2, 2015)

Yes I do - ovulation has been confirmed with OPK and bloods. I do ovulate - just later than most people - normally around cd22.

I'm going for a scratch this month on cd20 so I'm thinking of asking dr Gorgy to measure my lining to see if we could do a natural transfer.
My lining is always thin on medicated.
But my lining should be quite thick before ovulation shouldn't it?


----------



## mierran (Apr 24, 2009)

Yes, lining should be thick so see what he says. Good luck. X


----------



## lollypop3 (Aug 7, 2011)

Hi all,

I am 46 and have a beautiful daughter conceived through OE/ICSI.  Before my pregnancy i had regular bang on 28 day cycles, always ovulated and no issues.  Since having my girl I have had very irregular cycles.  I am about to embark on a DE/ICSI cycle - the embryos will be frozen and transferred when I'm ready.  My issue is that i have not had a period since 1st Nov (over 70 days ago).  

I guess i will need a medicated cycle however can someone explain what the clinic will do in my case?  I can't start down regulating on day 21 as i haven't had a period in almost 3 months.  My clinic is IVI London.

Thanks 

Lorraine


----------



## Carrie88 (Aug 2, 2015)

Hi Lorraine 

The clinic can either put you on the pill for one month or give you norethisterone to induce a bleed for you xx


----------

